# salt spreader wiring



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

can someone please give me alittle insight here? im having difficulty getting the wiring/switch/solenoid correct. 

so you start with the battery side, run that to the solenoid.

on the solenoid you have four terminals one for the battery side and one for the spreader side. then you have one in from a switch and one for the ground. is this correct? it is just a solenoid from the autostore with one terminal with an S and the other has an I.

for the switch you have one running from a power source, in this case i ran it from the ignition in the fuse box. then one out to the solenoid. 

then you have the power from the solenoid that runs to the spreader motor. 

there are two wires on the spreader. one pos one neg and no ground. i thought you need a ground always for 12volt systems. the spreader wont work by just grounding the neg out. isnt it not safe to run the neg back to the battery? 
__________________


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I think the case is the ground for the solenoid. Ground the case and apply 12 volts to the S and I terminals individually and see if the solenoid pulls in. I am pretty sure the S is the switch terminal. You probably won't use the I terminal.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks. i got the solenoid working now, i can hear it engaging. the salter negative is all i need to figure out now. what do i need to run the neg to?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Run it to the frame of the truck.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Lifted4x4Astro;612543 said:


> Run it to the frame of the truck.


thanks, i tried the frame of the truck to no avail. it will run pos pos but will blow the fuses.

ill grind off a new spot on the frame and try that again.


----------

